# Cory safe substrate



## ice (7 Jan 2009)

Hi all i am re setting an existing tank (2ft), that has a few corys in, I have only ever used playsand in tanks that had corys in, but being fairly new to planting, i had promised myself to do this properly this time round and make sure i used a qaulity substrate, but none of the threads i have looked at or retailers adds  say if i can cap the substrates with sand. I did think of using ada aquasoil on its own, but assumed this would make a mess of the water with cory digging about in it, then looked at the tropica stuff but was unsure if i could cap it with sand, and all the gravels i like are a bit sharp. So any and all advise is welcomed. Need something that can be capped with sand, or left uncapped that is suitable for the corys and want turn the water brown when they start digging. ta Karl


----------



## milla (7 Jan 2009)

I have cories with ADA AS and their is no problem with the water from them. You may get the tiniest bit of dust kicked up at feeding time but not enough to cause any issues.


----------



## ice (7 Jan 2009)

hi thanks for that, i was kinda hoping that i could just use amazonia, Do you know if tropica could be capped with sand? Just to give myself a couple of options

cheers Karl


----------



## milla (7 Jan 2009)

Yes it can be capped with sand.  I would try using a grain of 1mm - 2mm rather than playsand if possible as it better for the plants.


----------



## ice (7 Jan 2009)

hi thanks for that, really greatful that you took the time to answer, Had posted on other forums but keep getting ignoured. Quite new to ukaps but it seems that people take more time to try and help on here than others. Thanks again


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Jan 2009)

I've got 8 cories in a tank with aquasoil in the back two sections and sand at the front.  The cories root around in the AS (though they are short nosed species so they don't really root too far down into the substrate) and don't cause any cloudiness.  In fact they have reduced the amount of debris collecting and algae that I had in here so have made the tank clearer!!!!

I wouldn't cap AS with sand as the sand particles will work through under the AS.  Generally the smaller the particle the more likely it is to end up below the other and the denser the particle the more likely. So sand, being denser and smaller will end up below the less dense and larger AS!!!!


----------



## ice (8 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that, I am trying to decide between just the ada as or tropical substrate capped with a larger grain sand. Who would think such a simple decision would be so difficult for a  grown man, think i will let the other half make a decision that way i can blame her when it turns out to be wrong one!!


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jan 2009)

ice said:
			
		

> Who would think such a simple decision would be so difficult for a  grown man



Welcome to the world of planted tank!

Just to throw it into the mix, I've used Eco-complete with corys without any problems 

Sam


----------



## ice (8 Jan 2009)

Thanks sam, it always the same ain't it you google all the stuff and you always find someone slating it and someone saying itsthe best thing since sliced bread. Think i edging towards the sand capped tropica as i sit here looking at my cory with his head buired in nearly 2cm of sand  . This should still give me good growth and give the corys an ideal playground!! Won't it!! Someone convince me please my head hurts


----------



## Goodygumdrops (8 Jan 2009)

I'm setting up another tank and had lots of advice on substrate.I'd decided on eco-complete,but after buying some panda cories and seeing JUST HOW MUCH THEY LOVE the sand,I ordered a bag of tahitian moonsand.
So I have eco-complete piled up at the back and sides for planting,and quite a big,reasonably deep tahitian moonsand foreground for the cories to dig in.(My ancistrus also likes a bit of a dig in the sand).


----------



## Craster (18 Mar 2009)

> So I have eco-complete piled up at the back and sides for planting,and quite a big,reasonably deep tahitian moonsand foreground for the cories to dig in.(My ancistrus also likes a bit of a dig in the sand).



I'm just about to set up something similar. Did you use any kind of separator to keep the two from mixing? I'm thinking of using a strip of 'plasticard' (high impact styrene sheet), but I'm not convinced it'll be aquarium safe.


----------



## murph (16 May 2010)

Was there an answer to the question of keeping the sandy forground from mixing with the other substrate?


----------



## magpie (18 May 2010)

Someone elsewhere (I think on this forum, but I, too, am setting up a tank and have been reading to exhaustion these last few days so I can't be sure) - suggested plastic lawn edging to keep the various substrates from mixing.  At TGM when he gave the demo, Oliver Knott used cardboard which he pulled out of the way after the substrate had settled, but I imagine you get major mixing over time if you do that. 

otherwise, I was wondering if bits of slate might work? Or broken flower pot? Anything that could be set in a line and would keep two missible substrates apart - the plants will soon grow over, so it won't be visible if flush with the surface. 

While I'm here - can I ask those with sand how they get on with tank cleaning? I've only ever used gravel and the standard syphon cleaners were fine - but I could see sand vanishing up there so fast I'd end up with a stripped tank and a bucket of sand at my feet.  What do you do? 

thanks

Magpie


----------



## GHNelson (20 May 2010)

Hi Magpie
Heres a answer to your question below.

While I'm here - can I ask those with sand how they get on with tank cleaning? I've only ever used gravel and the standard syphon cleaners were fine - but I could see sand vanishing up there so fast I'd end up with a stripped tank and a bucket of sand at my feet.  What do you do? 

Best to use smaller sized gravel cleaners.I have this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT
the flow can reduced or clean the sand about 2 inches above to remove waste and not much sand.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (20 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> Was there an answer to the question of keeping the sandy foreground from mixing with the other substrate?


Hi Stevie
Pieces of slate would be best,but your always going to get some mixing were both the substrates meet due to cory's rooting around.
So i would use the same coloured sand and gravel, so its not that noticeable.Use plants that send out runners this helps also to keep sand in place and stops the sand from going anaerobic (dead spots,with bad smells).
hoggie


----------

